

 Yang breaks silence on Microsoft takeover - nickb
http://techland.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2008/02/25/yang-breaks-silence-on-microsoft-takeover/

======
gaborcselle
He didn't exactly "break the silence". His answer was a long-winded version of
"no comment".

------
icky
> Yang reiterated his plan to turn Yahoo into a starting point on the web, a
> concept he promoted during a speech he gave at last month’s Consumer
> Electronic Show. Decker said that Yahoo would soon release a new feature
> that highlights “the best content from the web”

So it will become netscape.com, circa 1994, complete with "What's New" and
"What's Cool"! ;-D

